# New thread issues?



## jp61 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lets see if this works.

Tried to start a new thread in 'Small Spaces' but after clicking 'SUBMIT' it never posted. It also asked to give the thread a title but it already had one which somehow vanished. The title issue I ran across a few times before but never had a new thread not post. Just wondering if it's on my end? Also, couple of times after clicking on 'PREVIEW' everything disappeared, had to click on back-arrow to try again.

Thanks


----------



## jp61 (Jul 7, 2014)

OK...... I have no idea what just happened.

Obviously it's working


----------

